# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cila ështe kafsha më e zgjuar?

## eaglexxx

Cila nga kafshet me siper, mendoni se eshte kafsha me e zgjuar, dhe pse ?

----------


## ILMGAP

Njëriu !!!

(Oktopodi mbase nuk është Njëriu)

----------


## Enii

Delfini thone..... haha paske vene ne liste dhe Derrin .. ke harruar shume te tjere .. si dhe Gomarin ...

----------


## Hard_Style

> Cila ështe kafsha me e zgjuar?


*.......njeriu......*

----------


## toni007

> Cila nga kafshet me siper, mendoni se eshte kafsha me e zgjuar, dhe pse ?


macja.,,.,.,.,..,.,.,

----------


## DeathClock

Unë Mendoj Që Dhelpra Sepse është Dinake Dhe E Zgjuar

----------


## puroshkodran

oktapodi

.

----------


## Marya

elefanti ...

----------


## pejani34

cila asht kafsha me budallmja kur smundesh ta mesosh , per as ni send edhe nese errit e ushqen qe nga fillimi, prap se prap nuk te njeh ?

----------


## majla

Votava delfini dhe pse me pelqen qeni

----------


## Linda5

*Per ate kafsh qe mendoj un nuk esht ne sontazh ..qe kshtu nuk kam pse ta them dhe te votoj*

----------


## toni007

> *Per ate qe mendoj un ,nuk esht ne sontazh ..qe kshtu nuk kam pse ta them dhe te votoj*


thue per meshire te atij qe hapi sondazhin se jemi kuroize te gjithje

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Mendoj se qeni_

----------


## RaPSouL

Me sa di un shqiptari  :perqeshje:  

Delfini është më i zgjuari tek kafshët.

----------


## Izadora

> *Per ate kafsh qe mendoj un nuk esht ne sontazh ..qe kshtu nuk kam pse ta them dhe te votoj*




Fillon me B shatzo hahahaha   



Delfini !

----------


## Nete

Delfiniii...............

----------


## eaglexxx

> Delfini thone..... haha paske vene ne liste dhe Derrin .. ke harruar shume te tjere .. si dhe Gomarin ...


*Dikush me siper ishte habitur me derrin.
Thuhet se derri eshte me i zgjuar se nje femije tre-vjecar.
Kerkime dhe kerkues ne kete fushe dolen ne konkluzion se derri eshte po aq i shpejte sa edhe shimpanzeja ne mesimin e gjerave  te reja.
Ne nje eksperiment , derrit iu mesua te levizte kursorin ne nje ekran vidjoje me ane te feckes (hundes) , dhe kur e vendosen qe ta levizte perseri kursorin ne te njejtin ekran ai arriti te dallonte pjeste e reja me ato qe kishte levizur me pare.
Thuhet se derrat jane shume te piset, por eshte e kunderta .
Faktikisht derrat nuk kane gjendra djerse, dhe prandaj zhytja e tyre ne balte apo ferkimi ne balte eshte i qellimshem 1) Mbrojtja ndaj insekteve te ndryshme  2) ulja e temperatures se trupit.
Nese vetem njeri prej derrave (ne nje grup derrash ) eshte i zgjuar , ai ka aftesine per tI mesuar dhe zgjuarsuar edhe derrat e tjere.*

----------


## eaglexxx

:me dylbi:   Do t'ju sjell edhe disa 'info" te tjera per derrin

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Me sa di un shqiptari  
> 
> Delfini është më i zgjuari tek kafshët.


 :pa dhembe: 

Njeriu , me në krye shqiptarët !

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## aadili

Për ata që thonë se njeriu është krijuar nga majmuni, atëherë njeriu është kafsha më inteligjente.

----------

